# Removals and Storage???



## bigbloke (Oct 31, 2007)

I need storage near Alcoy for 45m3. Anybody help?? I have found a great removals to bring me here, company but, for some reason, I am not allowed to share it with you all. NOT very helpful methinks . . . . .


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

bigbloke said:


> I need storage near Alcoy for 45m3. Anybody help?? I have found a great removals to bring me here, company but, for some reason, I am not allowed to share it with you all. NOT very helpful methinks . . . . .


Because unsolicited advertising on the forum is not allowed
You posted the same on another forum which I believe was also deleted


----------

